# Contact details



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

This is a thread where you can post useful contact details. It started off with Cabby drawing our attention to a useful phone number in one of Rapide561's posts.

Feel free to add posts on the end of this one, and I'll try to incorporate all of the information into this post so they're all in one place. Something like that, anyway.

Michelin Tel. 01782 402000 (Thanks Russell / Cabby)


----------

